# Hanging Skulls



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

My first attempt at corpsing a blucky. I didn't like the stain I chose, but once you start you can't go back. The one has the eyes cut out and the other 2 don't because my husband didn't like when I cut them out. I am not sure which I like better but I think I am going to paint the inside of it dark so it doesn't look so white when you look into the eyes.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

They look great!


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

What color stain did you use?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I think the stain looks fine. And remember, under the right lighting, they'll look awesome. 

I'm with the hubby on keeping the eyes intact, but might change my opinion once you have the inside of the head painted (it will make a big difference).

Overall, good job


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

The colour of the stain is "Provincial"


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I think thats the right color choice for the stain! looks great


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

It looks good ...nice stain color

I think you should corpse up the small ones too and hang them separate.


----------



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome skin. They look fresh out of the cauldron. I think you are right about the inside of the skulls, though it may only be an issue when you are taking photos and shining lights on them.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

ghost37 said:


> The one has the eyes cut out and the other 2 don't because my husband didn't like when I cut them out.


You're talking about the bottom skull, where there are actually eye sockets, right? I like that one better than the top one. It actually looks more realistic, as opposed to the top one, which looks like a fake skull. Eye sockets have depth, you know?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Very real looking, cool!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

NIce job.
I generally cut the eyes sockets out and sometimes cut open the mouth/jaw to allow the jaw to hang open. Then I do the inside with flat black. Your stain job looks very good. 
Next time your at the dollar store see what they have in stains. Its a cheap way to experiment.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I think you did a great job!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are great looking skulls.


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

maybe stain the inside of the skull too but i really like the stain color


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Those are gnarly! (That's a good thing...lol)


----------

